# Christmas Fragrances



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

What are some Christmas fragrances that you can blend together from essential oils? I'm trying to make Christmas-y soaps and the oils I have on hand are pine, cinnamon, clove, litsea cubeba, lavender, peppermint, tea tree oil, oregano, cedarwood, patchouli, ginger, and bergamot. From these, what kind of blend do you think I could come up with to make a Holiday scent?


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

wow....Thanks Barb.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Awesome, Barb!

Blue Spruce sells well for me and I only make it this time of year. I use Blue Spruce with a little Black Pepper and a titch of litsea. Peppermint sells really well. I also do a "Mint Candy" with is an anise/peppermint mixture. It's a very pretty soup, almost white with swirls of pink clay and activated charcoal. I only make these for winter sales. Would they well other times? Yes! But I really don't care for them, especially the Blue Spruce (ugh!) so it's now and done.


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

Excellent! Very helpful!


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

Pomanders are made with oranges, cinnamon and cloves. A candy cane peppermint soap is a must. 

Gingersnap Cookie
4 parts cinnamon
1 part Clove
12 parts Ginger 
6 parts Orange 

3 parts Cedarwood
12 parts Fir Needle
1 part pine

Crisp Autumn
2 parts bergamot
3 parts Eucalyptus
1 part peppermint
2 parts pine
1 tea tree

Mistletoe
4 Cedarwood
1 cinnamon
2 clove
4 fir needle
3 orange
2 pine

Wintertime
1 cedarwood
2 cinnamon
1 pine

Icicle
7 eucalyptus
7 lavender
3 peppermint
3 pine


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm liking the ideas of the "wintertime" and "mistletoe". I'm so glad I asked for ideas!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for the share, Heather.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

What I have found is that those who purchase my soap for gifts at Christmas, want to share their favorites they purchase year round. I do have scents that are more popular during the winter, or summer.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I do make a couple special Christmas/winter soaps but not a ton of them. I want to make sure they are all sold out after Xmas. I underestimated this year and am almost already out. oh well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2012)

If you have them left over, just change the name.. it sells..


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

And don't forget Cocoa mint:

Top layer made with real cocoa
Bottom layer spearmint and peppermint.

Was one of my best sellers this year.


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

Cocoa Mint? Did you use a cocoa scent, or just some plain cocoa?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Plain ole cocoa and essential oils on the mints. Comes out smelling like cocoa mint. Very yummy, I used it with my Hemp oil recipe, smooth creamy lather engulfing you with that cocoa mint smell, just like in front of the cracklin' fireplace
Bottom: 2/3 batch soap, 2oz spearmint EO, 1 oz peppermint EO, aqua green oxide colorant
Top: 1/3 batch soap (I work with large batches), 2 tablespoons cocoa, a pinch of Titanium dioxide.
Tam
Out of 36 bars I have two left, most of them went at the Craft show.


----------

